# New Skunk Owner (Please advise)



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well almost...:whistling2:

Right I have done all my research, got most of the stuff I need to get before the baby arrives. Talked to the breeder for zillions times, probably he is so sick of my text by now. And I have read most of the skunk threads on here and some caresheets and websites on the net. So I am kinda well prepared.

But I want to know is what really to expect? All of those members who keep skunks and the breeder said they don't spray unless they are stressed or scared. And with me having so many cats and dogs and other pets, how can I limit that down when he arrives please? I am going to put him in one of the room and let him settle first before letting him run around the house freely. I read in one of the website, saying that honey can calm them down, is that true?

I don't know why I am so worried because I have so many different type of animals as pets, and have all sort in my life since I was a kid. I suppose it's because friends / family don't really agree with what I am going to have a skunk. And they think I am mental and I heard only negative comment from them but only got positive comment from members who have skunks on the board and the breeder. :blush:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nevermind, I don't need to know the answer now because...*cough* he is here. :2thumb:

So far he is a good boy, but will wait and see. :whistling2:

All I can say is he is GREAT!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

piccies piccies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yes deffo pics please lol 


ditta do yours like to dig insoles out of shoes???

i just found 2 pairs of shoes with them missing :lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Emmaj, I have joined your forum the other night. :whistling2: And do they like smelly stuff? :gasp:

I will put pictures up tomorrow / Sunday, you both have to wait. :mf_dribble: Let me enjoy him all by myself first. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

all skunks seem to be obsessed by feet and anything associated with feet and yes emma dice scratches in my shoes until she starts vrunning round the bedroom with them or tipping them over to see if there is anything scrummy ive stood in like chicken shit or mud then she proceeds to scratch it all off for me, which is cool if only she would sweep up the crap she takes off them instead of leaving it for me to stand in........barefooted cos i have no shoes in sight.........bless:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Emmaj, I have joined your forum the other night. :whistling2: And do they like smelly stuff? :gasp:
> 
> I will put pictures up tomorrow / Sunday, you both have to wait. :mf_dribble: Let me enjoy him all by myself first. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol depends what you mean by smelly stuff but yeah they seem to be attracted to it 

yeah the site we have had a few people join lately gonna have to bring it to life again the forum has been quiet lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> all skunks seem to be obsessed by feet and anything associated with feet and yes emma dice scratches in my shoes until she starts vrunning round the bedroom with them or tipping them over to see if there is anything scrummy ive stood in like chicken shit or mud then she proceeds to scratch it all off for me, which is cool if only she would sweep up the crap she takes off them instead of leaving it for me to stand in........barefooted cos i have no shoes in sight.........bless:flrt:


 

LOL bless her 

well havoc has just been cleaning my shoes then he stuck his head somewhere else that made me shout ooooooooerrrrrrrr and then :blush::lol2:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

felix93 said:


> Nevermind, I don't need to know the answer now because...*cough* he is here. :2thumb:
> 
> So far he is a good boy, but will wait and see. :whistling2:
> 
> All I can say is he is GREAT!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:



Is he still good??
Mineas NAUGHTY NAUGHTY NAUGHTY!!! 
And loves bras..... Funny enough NEVER the old ones with the grey / white tinge. Always the nice sexy ones! 
You do know you are breaking forum rules by telling us you have a new baby then neglecting to post pics? 
Post them or i'll inform the mod police. :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Is he still good??
> Mineas NAUGHTY NAUGHTY NAUGHTY!!!
> And loves bras..... Funny enough NEVER the old ones with the grey / white tinge. Always the nice sexy ones!
> You do know you are breaking forum rules by telling us you have a new baby then neglecting to post pics?
> Post them or i'll inform the mod police. :bash:


dont talk to me about bras pah i only have like 2 hammocks left now cos of the skunks :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> dont talk to me about bras pah i only have like 2 hammocks left now cos of the skunks :gasp::lol2:


oh and only odd pairs of socks lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

now with dice its my shorts they all keep disappearing under the chest of drawers along with anything left within her reach


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Is he still good??
> Mineas NAUGHTY NAUGHTY NAUGHTY!!!
> And loves bras..... Funny enough NEVER the old ones with the grey / white tinge. Always the nice sexy ones!
> You do know you are breaking forum rules by telling us you have a new baby then neglecting to post pics?
> Post them or i'll inform the mod police. :bash:


Hehe. You have to wait. May be I should wait until Monday before I post some pictures. :whistling2: (In fact Cat has PM'd me asking me for the pics before I even got the skunk.) 

Yes he hasn't sprayed me yet and he has even used his litter tray in his cage. He must be so desperate to go. lol I am going to keep him in a dog crate tonight because I want him to settle first. My house is like a zoo with all kind of animals, so I don't want to stress him out too much. The breeder was so nice and he gave me the skunk's comfort blanket to me to bring him home, so that probably helps.

He is eating his yummy dinner at the moment, just so cute. :flrt::flrt:

lol @ you all. I think mine will be a very good boy, just like his Mum. : victory:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> oh and only odd pairs of socks lol


GRRRR.... Tell me bout it! I'm sick of wearing odd socks! The dog likes these. And takes them to her bed and nuzzles them. Only mine tho. Think the OH's stinks far 2 much! lol. 



Emmaj said:


> dont talk to me about bras pah i only have like 2 hammocks left now cos of the skunks :gasp::lol2:


I think me girls trying tell me summit lol. Have told her so many times that they're not her style! (or size!) lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Hehe. You have to wait. May be I should wait until Monday before I post some pictures. :whistling2: (In fact Cat has PM'd me asking me for the pics before I even got the skunk.)
> 
> Yes he hasn't sprayed me yet and he has even used his litter tray in his cage. He must be so desperate to go. lol I am going to keep him in a dog crate tonight because I want him to settle first. My house is like a zoo with all kind of animals, so I don't want to stress him out too much. The breeder was so nice and he gave me the skunk's comfort blanket to me to bring him home, so that probably helps.
> 
> ...


 
lol wait till he gets out the cage he will shite in every corner lol :lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

:bash: Nope. He hasn't because he escaped from the little gap when I opened the door to put some blankets in for him. :whip:. So he has exploded all the bedrooms upstairs, under the bed, shower, the toilet, basically everywhere, even the reptile room and met the tortosies. (He was in the cats room minus the cats in there originally.) I played with him and he did that nose brake thing whatever you called that. So cute. :flrt::flrt::flrt: And the best I could take lots of pics. So I just need to download them and then can post the pics *may be* tomorrow. I have to give credits to the breeder because Mack (I named him Mackenzie Smelly Pants) is very well behaved (so far). :no1:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Where did you get him from? Can't wait for these pics, don't be teasing us get them posted asap LOL


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I will do a proper introduction and answer your question later this morning. But here is ONE pic of him to make you wait for a little bit longer. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
(excuse the mess in the background, that is the usual mess when you have a menagerie like me. :blush


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

felix93 said:


> image


What are you feeding him?


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

He has salad last night (carrot, sweet corn, broccolis, peas, some greet leaves, a few piece of melons and a small egg). The breeder has talked to me for ages even his family shared their experiences with me.

The pic shows cat bisicuits but he only have a nibble if you want to say I feed the wrong kind of food, He was in the cats room and I can't take away cat biscuits just because he is out playing. It's not fair for the cats. :whistling2:

PS That's why I'd never liked to put pics up on RFUK. :bash:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

felix93 said:


> He has salad last night (carrot, sweet corn, broccolis, peas, some greet leaves, a few piece of melons and a small egg). The breeder has talked to me for ages even his family shared their experiences with me.
> 
> The pic shows cat bisicuits but he only have a nibble* if you want to say I feed the wrong kind of food*, He was in the cats room and I can't take away cat biscuits just because he is out playing. *It's not fair for the cats.* :whistling2:
> 
> PS That's why I'd never liked to put pics up on RFUK. :bash:


No need, as you have explained about his diet, but had you said this was his dinner then I would have pointed you to a proper diet for your skunk.

And too much cat food will be bad for your skunk so you'll need to come to a happy medium, is it not possible to put the cat food up out of his reach? 

Also no need to be so defensive, your picture shows your skunk with a huge bowl of cat food, I think it's pretty safe to say that anyone seeing the photo could assume that that is the skunk's dinner as there is no comment to say otherwise in the post.


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

First of all, I would like to say a big thank you to Ian (Stoaty) for this lovely beautiful skunk baby. I have now named him Mackenzie Smelly Pants (my son insisted he has to have the name smelly pants to follow :bash. And of course thank you for Ian for the last so many weeks to put up with my constant text and emails, answering me all the questions that I think most newbies have asked him so many times. He has never tired and not to reply any of them at all. So a big credit to Ian (and his family from yesterday because they have also shared their experiences with me.) So Ian if you are reading this, there will probably a lot more questions to come. :blush:

Mack is doing so fantasticly well since his arrived late evening. He was also being so good in a long 2 hours car journey too. :2thumb: I originally planned to just keep him in his crate, in the cats room to let him settle for the evening and night, but he was too eagar to meet all my 4+ legged family members. He sneaked out while I opened the cage door to give him more towels to make his own nest. And he has exploded to all the bedrooms upstairs, met the cats and my big French Lop house rabbit, some of my reptiles, the Pouched Rat and all went well. He hasn't sprayed even once to anybody. I expected Mack would settle quick in my home because all my pets in the house are very calm animals. But I honestly didn't think this went that well. 

I have played with Mack for a couple of hours, he has done the famour skunk nose brake for so many times. It was so cute. And he even put himself back into the cage, and went to sleep, settle for the rest of the night himself. He is def a good boy so far. Ian has done a great job to takling care of all his baby skunks before rehoming. I just can't thanks him enough. :no1:

So here are a few more pictures. 








Met one of the Syrian Hamsters








Met one of the fancy rats








Drinking water from the cat's water bowl








This morning (I don't know why he has to make his sleeping place just next to his poop tray though while his crate is the extra large size crate. :whistling2








Straight into his poo tray before coming out and play


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

awwwwwwwwww he is so cute well done you got a good one there:2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well well well, this was definately worth the wait.......mack is stunning, what a gorgeous young man he is, and so pleased for you and glad he has settled in so quickly..............our little lady, dice is completley litter trained and even when she comes out in the van with us, she uses her tray, and uses the tray 100% of the time. as for him stealing cat biccies:lol2: dice does exactly the same.....the little minx:lol2:

just watch out for your toes, all skunks seem to be obsessed with feet:lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Its great to see pictures of him in his new home.
No problems with the questions, keep them coming whenever you have one. Donna, Laura and myself do put in alot of time with the babies and its nice when people notice it.

He normally spends half the time sleeping in his litter tray so at least he is improving by only been next to it.

Speak soon
Ian


----------

